# لو عايزة ماتقلقيش كل شهر من المصاريف إتعرفى على الفكرة دى يمكن تفيدك وجربى؟!!



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*لو عايزة ماتقلقيش كل شهر من المصاريف إتعرفى على*
* الفكرة دى يمكن تفيدك وجربى؟!!







*
*في محورين ها نمشي عليهم*​*
المحور الأول : هندفع العشور كل أسرة حسب مقدرتها
المهم يكون فى جزء لربنا " من يدك وأعطيناك " 
أوكى

المحور التاني: هنحاول توفر جزء من الفلوس  مش كبير بس يكون معقول ها تقولي ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟
اقولك لو انتي عروسة جديدة عندك هدايا مالية من الاهل في بداية الجواز صح هاتي منها المبلغ ده .
ولو انتي متجوزة بقالك فترة اعملي جمعية وبرده حضري المبلغ ده (المبلغ كل منا هيحدد علي اساس مصاريفه واستخدامه)

نبتدى بقى فى التوفير والشغل على المبلغ اللى معانا:

احضر قائمة من الطالبات الضرورية والدائمة:
الزيت
الصابون السائل واغسالة الأوتوماتيك وصابون الوجه
بامبرز لو فيه اطفال
السكر
الشاي
السمن ..........الخ

+ ننزل اسواق الجمله ونجيب المطالب دي بكميات كبيرة وطبعا معروف كل ما كان الكمية كبير و يكون السعر ارخص تجيبي الحاجة بكرتونتها (الزيت واسكر والصابون .......) وخلي بالك دي حاجة سهلة التخزين ومفيهاش 
تلف  من تخزينها


+ وندفع العشور فى الكنيسة



الجديد بقي إن المشتروات دي كلها مش ها تخلص في مدة قصيرة ها تخلص في  مدة كبيرة حسب الكمية 
والاستخدام 
+ لما ترتبي الحاجة دي تدبسي فل جانب كل كرتونة ظرف من بتوع الجوبات ولما تيجي تستعملي مثلا الصابون وتاخدي صابونة حطي في ظرف الصابون جنيه حاجة سهلة خالص مش كدة...:t17:
الجنيه مش ها يفرق معاك في حاجة بس لما الصابون ده يخلص ها تلاقي تمنه معاكي من غير ما يؤثر علي الميزانيه وتقيسي علي كده كل المشتروات

+ عرفتي ليه انا قلت كمية كبيرة عشان تلاقي مردودها مفيد ولا ايه:t17:
+ اما الحاجات اللي تخزينها مش سهل زي الاغذية قبل ما تعملي الفكرة دي اتعرفى الاول على طرق تخزينها علشان
 ما تفسد وبنفس الطريقة تبقي عاملة ظرف شكله حلو من المشمع ولزقاه علي التلاجة
 تحطي برضه الفلوس كل ما تخدي من الأكل الكتير المتخزن في التلاجة زي الفراخ او اللحوم او الصلصة او الخضار اللي في الديب فريزر وبالهنا والشفا 

+ وتبقي ناصحة قبل ما الحاجة تخلص تشوفي موجود في ظرفها اد ايه وتروحي تشتريه بالجملة 

+ الطريقة دي في اولها مكلف بس لما تظبطيها علي حسب احتياجتك هاتلاقيها موفرة ومريحة جدا
..

منقوووول مع التعديل
*​


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2011)

فكرة حلوة جدااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> فكرة حلوة جدااااااا


*ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2011)

فكره جميله ابو تربو

شكراااااااااا على الموضوع المفيد والمهم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> فكره جميله ابو تربو
> 
> شكراااااااااا على الموضوع المفيد والمهم
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسى مامتى الغالية للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## sparrow (22 أكتوبر 2011)

افكار مفيدة 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> افكار مفيدة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


*ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------

